#  Ernährung >   ständige Blähungen und Gewichtzunahme...? >

## Anonymisiert

Hallo zusammen, 
ich habe folgendes Problem: 
Seit etwa 4/5Jahren leide ich an dauerhaften Blähungen, diese sind oft so schlimm das mein Bauch sogar so sehr angeschwollen ist dass ich mich noch nicht einmal mehr noch vorne beugen kann um etwas vom Boden aufzuheben.  :Cry: 
Aller Dings esse ich normal, ich verzichte sogar auf lebensmittel die Blähungen verursachen können-wie zwiebeln oder Kohl...usw.
Auch verzichte ich auf Milch und Milchprodukte.
Was mir ebenfalls aufgefallen ist, ist das ich ständig zunehme obwohl ich normale Portionen essen, auf viel Zucker verzichte, kohlenhydrate am Abend meide und und und...
Vor kurzem habe ich die blutgruppen Diät (blutgruppe null) getestet...was mir auch sehr geholfen hat...die Blähungen waren fast weg..ich habe etwas abgenommen und es ging mir rundum gut...leider kann ich die Diät in meinem arbeitsalltag nicht richtig umsätzen da ich im Außendienst tätig bin und oft sehr lang unterwegs bin...wenn mich da der Hunger überffällt habe ich ein Problem- laut Diät kein Weizen...Zucker...Kaffee...schweinefleisch...und viele
s mehr...
Als ich mit der Diät anfing dachte ich ja das ich vielleicht Allergien hätte..laut Test aber nur gegen schweinefleisch und Eier...ich kann mir diese ständigen Blähungen nicht erklären und hoffe nun auf Rat von euch :Augen rollen (sarkastisch):  
oh...zur Info....
Ich...weiblich...158cm...61kg...35Jahre...und seit kurzem habe ich auch ständige blitze im kopf...vielleicht ist das wichtig...  
Vielen vielen dank
LG blacky

----------


## tina2011

bist du mal bei einem Arzt vorstellig geworden? Welche Tests wurden denn gemacht?

----------


## StefanD.

Bei solchen Symptomen würde ich einmal überlegen ob ich Antibiotika bekommen habe. In dem Fall kann sich das Gleichgewicht verändern (Darmbakterien). Man muss da kein teures Präparat nehmen es gibt schon ab ca. 5 € z.B. Perocu.... . Das könntemit etwas Geduld und Joghurt evtl. das ganze wieder klären. 
Bei der anderen Geschichte müsste man evtl. einmal näher nachfragen (Hintergründe)  Migräne Kopfschmerzen... 
Gruss StefanD.

----------


## hustikuss

das hört sich besorgniserregend an. kenne ich auch nicht als Phänomen. Vielleicht gehst du echt noch mal zu einem anderen Arzt?

----------

